# Manuelli Piranhas



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey, i'm pretty new to p-fury but i was thinking of getting some new piranhas. i already have 3 rbp 4-5'' in my 55g. But what i wanted was to get some Manuelli Piranhas, can they be kept in a shoal or are they supposed to be placed alone. Any help would be great...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

As with most Serrasalmus species, They are strictly solitary fish.

:nod:


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks..but does anyone know where i could get a 100g tank for not that much since i'm still in high school..


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

where are you from?


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

the tank is the cheap part, filters, heaters, substrate and pumps will be the big cost. big als is the best for equip, check your LFS first though. glasscages has great prices on tanks, but shipping iss expensive. if they have a show near you, you can avoid shipping costs and pick it up.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

try to get a second hand set-up that has everything included, it'll be the cheapest option!


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

What all can i put in the tank with my Manuelli Piranha. Also i wanted to know how to put a piece of driftwood in my tank i never found out.. Thanks for the info so far guys..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree with Craig - second-hand is the way to go: I have saved literally 100's of dollars by buying used tanks and equipment, and so far not a single piece has crapped out on me...

If you plan to get a manueli in the 3-6" range (which includes the vast majority of all manny's in the hobby), a 40x16" tank will be more than suitable for the first couple of years - no need to get a 100 gal yet, imo...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Kamikaze said:


> What all can i put in the tank with my Manuelli Piranha. Also i wanted to know how to put a piece of driftwood in my tank i never found out.. Thanks for the info so far guys..


 As far as decor goes: I have quite a lot of drift wood and tree roots in my manny tank. Also a couple of pebbles and some pieces of lava rock, and a lot of live plants (different anubias species, java fern, giant lilies). the center is open, but there are tons of hiding places available, which my manueli really seems to appreciate (a bit too much, perhaps...)

As far as tank mates goes: it will depend heavily on the character of the fish you will get.
Many manueli's are very intolerant towards tank mates, but mine happily shares his tank with a common pleco, a royal pleco, 2 spotted raphael cats and one striped raphael catfish, 2 ghost shrimps, 3 blackskirt tetra's and some sort of barb - this collection of fish has been together for more than 2 months now without any casualties...

Just to illustrate that it will depend on the individual fish wheter you can keep tank mates with it or not.


----------



## poe (Mar 9, 2004)

if you are llokng for a cheap tank either look in the member clasifieds or www.glasscages.com


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

I agree, not having a lot of cash sux man, but you can check classifieds in your local newspaper or in other free want ad things in stores. As for Ps, I think pygos are the best for beginners, easy to keep up and not a lot of upkeep (but you still have to take care of them







) and I thought manies were more of an advanced fishkeepers type of fish since they are very tempermental when it comes to water chemistry and stuff. correct me if I'm wrong guys. But yea, keep an eye out in the local want-ads. I picked up my tank for 150 with everything, and even an oak stand included.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

and another thing Kamikaze....

:welcome:


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

As i said before i have had my rbp's for about a year to 1.5 raised them for 1 inch and i wanted a new shoal i'm thinkin of gettin Ternetzi Piranhas but i don't know too much about them i just saw them on a site and thought they were cool. Or i was thinking of gettin super reds but i don't know what they are either, whats the difference between them and plain red bellies. Well since the Manuelli P is for an advanced p keeper if anyone had any tips or suggestions....most def..

Thanks for the Welcome -Awesome site :nod:


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

If you can keep red then you can keep terns or super reds. Same thing just a little bit different color varieties. Supers are a little bit mroe aggressive generally. Some say they are more elongated as well, but it is all the same species, just different variations.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Kamikaze said:


> As i said before i have had my rbp's for about a year to 1.5 raised them for 1 inch and i wanted a new shoal i'm thinkin of gettin Ternetzi Piranhas but i don't know too much about them i just saw them on a site and thought they were cool. Or i was thinking of gettin super reds but i don't know what they are either, whats the difference between them and plain red bellies. Well since the Manuelli P is for an advanced p keeper if anyone had any tips or suggestions....most def..
> 
> Thanks for the Welcome -Awesome site :nod:


 Manueli aren't really for for advanced fish keepers: I wouldn't classify myself as an advanced fish keeper (I got my first fish some 2 years ago), but my manueli is as healthy as it gets.
As long as you respect the basics of fish (and more specifically piranha) keeping, you'll be able to take care of a manueli as easily as taking care of your reds.

True, large manueli's are prett sensitive, but the chances you'll find one that is so big that water chemistry becomes an issue, are extremely slim.
And taking care of smaller manny's (in the 3-8" range) is no more demanding than taking care of a similar sized serrsalmus of any other species...

Super reds are wild-caught reds that are collected in certain area's in S. America (Peru and Northern Brasil, if I remember correctly) - their coloration is caused by the chemical make-up of the water in their native range, as well as their diet.
As far as agression goes, they are as agressive and territorial as any other wildcaught redbelly - but their (compared to tankraised reds) more instinctive behaviour will most likely fade once they get accumstomed to living in a home aquarium...
In short, super reds look great, but wheter they are worth the extra cash compared to 'regular' reds is up to you - imo. they aren't...


----------

